

Show HN: 300Editors – Get Your Writing Proofread in Real Time - vood
http://300editors.com

======
modifier
I'll be needing this service soon.

Question about the Google Docs add-on: do you have access to all documents on
Google docs, at any time?

~~~
OlgaVys
That's great!

Add-on has access only to files in which the add-on is used. More information
can be found here [https://developers.google.com/apps-
script/guides/services/au...](https://developers.google.com/apps-
script/guides/services/authorization#manual_authorization_scopes_for_sheets_docs_and_forms)

In addition your document is shared with an editor, but only after you agree
to work with him.

